
Bitcoin’s Biggest Hack in History: 184.4B Bitcoin from Thin Air - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/bitcoins-biggest-hack-in-history-184-4-ded46310d4ef
======
Air_Marshall
> If this hack hadn’t been rectified, Bitcoin would likely have died then and
> there, which would mean the entire crypto space as we know it would not
> exist.

It would have been impossible not to rectify this hack.

~~~
andirk
When authors use such extreme wording, it makes it clear they're looking more
to write poetry rather than facts.

